# Dowfrost HD anti freeze



## Cobrajetken (Dec 11, 2021)

I am planning on adding antifreeze as a precaution to my new hot air system which contains a Rheem air handler with a 20x24 two row hot water coil in the unheated attic and some supplemental baseboard PEX piping in an unheated crawl space. Heating system anti freeze has been hard to come by in my region. I have access to 10 gallons of Dowfrost HD antifreeze. I’ve been told that some antifreezes are better than others and some are not very good. Does anyone have any experience or knowledge of Dowfrost?? It’s pretty expensive so I want to sure I’m doing the right thing. Thanks. Ken


----------

